
2 California men fall off edge of ocean bluff while playing 'Pokemon Go' - elmar
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-pokemon-go-players-stabbed-fall-off-cliff-20160714-snap-story.html
======
Cpoll
Tunnel vision is a scary thing.

On the other hand, some of the other anecdotes are, I think, completely
coincidental. With such a large adoption rate, some people are inevitably
going to have bad things happen to them while they're playing Pokemon Go.

------
J_Darnley
Natural selection at work. They were not a good fit for their environment so
their environment killed them.

~~~
bertiewhykovich
They survived, dude -- sorry to frustrate your ghoulish glee.

~~~
qbrass
Natural selection at work, they were sturdy enough to survive the hazards
their ignorance lead them to.

